
“Origins of the Apple human interface” lecture – an annotated transcription - NaOH
http://morrick.me/archives/8432
======
syspec
I love the bit about being able to view content in a larger window. “This
thing called an elevator shaft, with an elevator in it. That thing is still
there today, called the scroll bar”

That makes so much sense how it came to be

